# Pulsing arms and head



## mayaclark638 (Aug 5, 2014)

I've had this hermanns tortoise for less than a week and I don't know if this is normal. His front legs and head move forward and backward as if pulsing. Is this normal?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2014)

Totally normal. You see it easier in babies than in adults.


----------



## Tyanna (Aug 5, 2014)

My tortoise does this often when he's sleeping. Kinda like he is breathing but like Yvonne said nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lancecham (Aug 5, 2014)

Very normal. 
Tortoises do not have diaphragms. As Yvonne stated, it is more evident on young sulcatas.


----------



## Tom (Aug 5, 2014)

That is called "breathing".


----------



## Tactical Tort (Aug 6, 2014)

I almost had a heart attack the 1st time I saw my baby Leo "breathing"!!!!! 
When the animals I've had contact with in my life "breath" like that it's BAD news! Lol!


----------



## mayaclark638 (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh haha! Thanks guys


----------



## Melissa9987 (Aug 7, 2014)

I think they do it more when they are nervous! My little girl did that the first couple days I got her, but once she got comfortable with me, she stopped.


----------

